# Im Back.



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes! We really need to see some fresh GFX around here. :thumb02:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Yes! We really need to see some fresh GFX around here. :thumb02:


Haha, I keep it fresh. :cool01:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

You and your sigs are both beautiful. By the way, whose ass is that in your avatar...that's fly.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Great to see you around again, you should drop by and offer some pointers in the beginers sub forum lord knows you have enough GFX know how to drop some on us all.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> You and your sigs are both beautiful. By the way, whose ass is that in your avatar...that's fly.


Lol, so funny Cornbread. 



Toxic said:


> Great to see you around again, you should drop by and offer some pointers in the beginers sub forum lord knows you have enough GFX know how to drop some on us all.


I might write up some tutorials before I workout since I have time to kill for an hour.


----------

